# It is possible to patch EA Cricket 2005 and BLIC 2005.



## gaurav_indian (May 5, 2006)

I announce my arrival here with a good news for u Cricket games fans.

Yup it's true u can change everything in EA Cricket 2005 and BLIC 2005.You can change the gameplay,kits,real faces,helmets,rosters,teams, the list is just endless.Well I am from a community where we all make cricket games better by patching it.You will be surprised when u download all the patches and play with them.To know more about this log on to www.planetcricket.net
it's a community of Australians,English,Pakistani,Indian,West Indian,New Zealand people and many countries.This is just an example of what we can do with the game.You will find everything u need guys.Lets see some screenshots of Pakistan faces which I have created.


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 5, 2006)

hello gaurav_indian.
It seems you also are on Digit!
Remember me?


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 5, 2006)

U funny guy.Yup I can't forget u.And I am here too.


----------



## wizrulz (May 6, 2006)

Cool..didnt knew this....hey i have some problem with brian lara 2005.... but 1st will search the sites forum and if no solution is found there i will mail u...


----------



## blackleopard92 (May 6, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Yeah. Tutsi's patches make the game a lot more playable.
> Anyway, i somehow dont like the planet cricket community much. I used to be a regular poster in the cricket2002.tk forums. But then vineet dissapeared and the community collapsed.



I also logged of the site, however they are back with bang.
And I am comeback king!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 7, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Cool..didnt knew this....hey i have some problem with brian lara 2005.... but 1st will search the sites forum and if no solution is found there i will mail u...


At the moment I am only into EA Cricket 2005 patching.


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Howto get the full version out of BLIC 2005 commentary!.*

Hai! Gaurav I need to know how to get thversion out of Brian lara cricket 2005 commentary edition.The demo is 1.95 GB and I knew we have to unlock it's full features,but how?.Anybody with some good idea?Please post here or send me an private message with the full description on how to do!


----------



## bharat_r (May 16, 2006)

Still the faces look funny ..EA's Cricket not as good as FIFA Series.
It's long since I threw away that game.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 17, 2006)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> Still the faces look funny ..EA's Cricket not as good as FIFA Series.
> It's long since I threw away that game.


Yup u r right FIFA is way ahead of EA Cricket but we can try to improve that game.


----------

